

Ask HN: What advice would you give to a college freshman? - adamzerner

I&#x27;m writing an article: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;p&#x2F;4c5df90c6c00 for my website (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.collegeanswerz.com&#x2F;) about advice I&#x27;d give to a college freshman.<p>1) What advice would you give?<p>2) What do you think of my article?
======
davidsmith8900
\- Live everyday like it's he/she's last. Always remember that the sole
purpose to life is to enjoy it and be happy.

